

Safari 5 Places Second to IE 8 in July Browser Stats - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2011/08/02/safari-5-places-second-to-ie-8.aspx

======
leegao

      According to Web analytics group Net Applications, Apple's Safari Web browser posted an 8.1 percent jump in market share for the month of July
    

[http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0&qpca...](http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0&qpcal=1&qpcustomd=&qptimeframe=M&qpsp=150)
tells me that Safari has a total aggregate of 8.1 percent of the market share
in July...

